# Taper Jig



## MrZ2u (Feb 1, 2015)

I built this to cut the fingerboard tapers on my guitar projects. 

I'll say this is my first taper jig cause I am going to make another that uses the miter slots now that I have a good saw. The one in this picture had crap for miter slots so I had to rely on the fence which was also crap. Guess I am posting this in a way to show a before and after and the after being a teaser since I haven't even began that project 


Got the clamps at Harbor Freight for a crap ton less than anywhere else. I looked at the ones the local Woodcraft had which were considerably more expensive and I couldn't tell them apart. As always, you need to watch what you get at HF but some stuff is just fine. Why does that place smell like moth balls by the way?


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

"Why does that place smell like moth balls by the way? "

There are some products where it is impossible to get rid of that smell, some iPad covers for example.

That looks like a good basic jig.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Nice Jig. I got my clamps at Harbor Freight also. I can't tell the difference either. As long as it holds what want. There pipe clamps work great too. I guess folks that use them everyday might take exception, but for me it works.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Nice jig. I like the idiot proofing along the side, its a good idea


----------



## MrZ2u (Feb 1, 2015)

epicfail48 said:


> Nice jig. I like the idiot proofing along the side, its a good idea


Well, knowing ones limitations helps in preventing their exploitation :blink:


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Nice jig. You'll like having one that used the miter slot. 

I have one like that. It has the clamps on a fence that slide left and right in t- tracks.


----------

